# Escrimaror in Sewaren,NJ



## Oliver_r_gabuya (Sep 20, 2006)

hi I just arrive from the Cebu City Philippines and I like to ask if there is a Eskrima or Martial Art school in Sewaren New Jersey.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Oliver,

Welcome to the States!!!

How long will you be here?

You might consider if possible opening the range from New York City (Sayoc-Kali or Guro Doug Pierre) down to Philadelphia (Sal Todaro or Dawud Muhammad).

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 20, 2006)

Oliver,

I sent you a reply to your PM.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome! It's always good to see a fellow FMAer.


----------



## Tapang (Oct 30, 2006)

Oliver -

Datu Rich Acosta teaches in NYC and in Redbank, NJ. 

I have a class in Piscataway , NJ

Please check out the site for more info.

KuntawKali.com

With respects,

Errol


----------



## Seidogirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Errol,

I'm interested in your classes.  I just sent you a PM.

Thanks-


----------

